# Proper Procedure at Gun Counter



## winemaker17 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm getting ready to buy my first handgun. Can someone please explain the proper procedure for viewing a handgun at the store counter? What should I look for & do to test the weapon? Is it ok to dry-fire the weapon to test the trigger pull? Thank you.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

First and foremost is just common gun safety:

1. Treat it as if its loaded. Always.
2. Keep your finger off the trigger until ready to shoot.
3. Don't point a handgun at anything you don't want to shoot.
4. Know your target and what's behind it.

Some of these are tricky when handing a firearm in a gunstore, but don't be flippant.

It will almost certainly be unloaded. Check anyway. As far as dry-firing; it's fine on most modern handguns, but until it's your handgun, be sure to ask first. Also, when racking the slide (for a semiauto), don't let it slam home on an empty chamber. Be sure to hand it back grip first, and with an open action.

If you have a certain model in mind, someone might be able to give you something specific to look for in a used handgun. Have fun, and be safe.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

....Believe it or not here's a series of videos on Gun Shop Etiquette

First Time to the Gun Store Part 1 of 3 - YouTube

First Time to the Gun Store Part 2 of 3 - YouTube

First Time to the Gun Store Part 3 of 3 - YouTube


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

From what I have seen, the guns "behind" the counter get the @&%+* beat out of them.......I personally, would never dry fire a firearm, whether I asked or not, if you want to dry fire your own firearm. do it, but not someone elses.........and make sure, if you do make a purchase, that it's a new one in a new box. not the one from under the counter....just me.......


----------



## David_Pavlich (Apr 20, 2012)

Twice I've sold a firearm to a private buyer. When I handed him the guns, one was a Remington 700 BDL and the other was a S&W 4506, I handed him the gun with either the bolt open or the slide locked back. In both cases, the buyer was surprised. And twice, I was stunned. Both buyers said it was the first time that they bought a firearm from a private seller and was handed the gun in the proper way. So...as already posted, they should hand it to you slide open and you should hand it back to him/her in the same fashion. I wouldn't dry fire it. It's how I was raised. I know most new firearms are ok with it, but that's not how I was taught. And don't be afraid to tell the salesman that you're a first time buyer. A good sales staff will do all that they can to make you happy and to ensure that when you leave, you understand the ins and outs of the proper operation of the firearm.

David


----------



## winemaker17 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice!


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I ask for permission to dry fire. I am not buying a gun that I can't feel the trigger pull.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

VAMarine;
Great LINKS 

Thanks for posting them.
I even learned some stuff... :mrgreen:

Lateck,


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Treat the weapon as if it belongs to someone else (it does)......JJ


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Clothing. You have a couple of choices, Gangsta or Tactical. Your choice will depend on personal preference or perhaps what you are shopping for. For instance: Pistols, Gangsta seems popular. AR-15s, I'm thinking tactical. Whichever you choose, it's all in, you gots to pick your ensemble and wear the whole thing.
Attitude. You gots to have a lot of it. Let the salespeople know that you are serious about your purchase by saying lots of semi-gun related words really loud so everyone hears. If your not sure, just mumble "Glock fotay" or "Glock effin nine" a few times, you'll be good. Be sure to question the salesman's integrity and ancestry when they recommend something that doesn't have Glock stamped on it.
Knowledge. Hell, you've seen every shoot-em-up made in the last 10 years, you are prepared for this purchase. It helps if you bring your buddy who watches a lot of rap videos as an expert adviser. Don't forget to make sure your clothing ensembles match. Remember that anything not stamped "GLOCK" is horrible and seldom seen in Hip Hop videos. You don't want your homeys doggin on you for buying the wrong gun? 
Important note: If for some reason you can't get a Glock, you must find something really shiny. Remember, a bit of gold plating goes a long way. Think Mexican drug lord and you've got it.
Testing: Sights: Not important. You won't see them when your holding it "All Gangsta," so who cares. Trigger: you will want to ensure that when you pull the trigger, you hear a click when dry firing. You score a lot of cool points by doing it repeatedly while pointing at a different customer each time. You might find it helpful to say "bang" or "kapow" each time as well.
Accessories: Holster: You won't need no damn holster. Plaxico was fine, right? 
Test fire? Some stores have a range where you can shoot rental guns to test them out. When entering the range area, be sure you talk really loud so all the other people know you're there. Set your silhouette target at three yards and use up your ammo as fast as possible so everyone can see how good you are. Note: you are required to fire no less than 2 magazines (or "clips," if you prefer) gangsta style (sideways) thus missing your (3 yard) target and hitting those of your fellow shooters. Don't worry, they are cool with it.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## TGeneC (Mar 28, 2012)

:anim_lol: fo shizzle! Overkill0084 nailed it!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

After reading the last two posts, it's got me wondering whether people should even have firearms....the guy or girl asks a simple question, and we get the 18 year old Jay Leno wannabes.......was it really necessary, or was it your 19th birthday today???????


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Actually, I thought that *Overkill*'s satire was much, much better than anything I've ever heard from Leno.

If there's anything this world badly needs, a good part of it is well-crafted satire and well-directed irony.
Nice work, *Overkill*.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

berettabone said:


> After reading the last two posts, it's got me wondering whether people should even have firearms....the guy or girl asks a simple question, and we get the 18 year old Jay Leno wannabes.......was it really necessary, or was it your 19th birthday today???????


Get your facts straight. I'm a 45 YO Leno wannabe.
You've never seen these types wandering around the gun shop? Treat it as a what not to list.
Let me guess it was all the glock references that were upsetting.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, so you don't act your age......yes, I have seen these types wandering around the gun shop. Glock references, I think if you tie six or more together, they make good boat anchors.......but you have to remember to be careful...when you make certain references, a certain portion of the population may be offended, if you know what I mean.....wow, Steve, anybody but you............


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry...
Steve's a sucker for satire.
(and alliteration)

As for "a certain portion of the population," whomever that might be, I gotta point out that:
1. If the shoe fits...
2. There were no racial, religious, or ethnic references of any kind in Overkill's post, and
3. Do you really need to watch out for, and protect, the feelings of the tacti-cool Rambo wanna-bees?

So, let's get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## TGeneC (Mar 28, 2012)

As for me, I'm nearly 45 myself and have to admit to having an irreverent streak... You've got to have a sense of humor, and I have to think back to an experience on the range with a couple of sideways shooting gangsta's next to me. I brought a target in with a clean 15 in the center ring and one of the guys grabbed his buddy's shoulder and exclaimed "MAN! Don't piss off that mother f****r!" So yes, Overkill made me laugh out loud.

As to the original question, it has been answered well with some good advice from several. In your REAL life, always treat a gun as loaded, ask questions and do your homework before making a purchase.


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

It's sad that anyone would find Overkill's post offensive. It's a joke! I laughed my ass off. Having a sense of humor is important guys. Guns are serious business no doubt but it worries me when folks can't see that it's satire and nothing more. These are discussion forums not military or law enforcement manuals.
It's simple walk in, be respectful, ask a lot of questions especially when handling a weapon. The person behind the counter will usually stand aside while you examine your pistol of choice. They'll usually let you point the gun at the wall behind them. Whatever you do don't rake anyone around you with the muzzle! Good luck.


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

Great little series, thanks for sharing. Lot of common sense, but also nice insights on what the person behind the counter deals with...



VAMarine said:


> ....Believe it or not here's a series of videos on Gun Shop Etiquette
> 
> First Time to the Gun Store Part 1 of 3 - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## imaoldfart (Mar 26, 2012)

That's some funny chit man.....keep it comin'. But don't axe me....


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

I am new on the market for a pistol, but I have been around firearms all my life and fully understand and appreciate gun safety.

I have a local shop that will not let you bring a gun up above counter level. They are very assertive about "keep it pointed at the ground". 

While I full understand they are concerned about safety, it is difficult to know how a pistol (or a rifle for that matter) is going to look/feel/aim in a normal shooting stance if you have to hold it pointing straight down. There are so many variations model to model, one pistol may point a bit down in my normal stance while another may point level without having to alter wrist position, it is why we are at the store holding the weapon to begin with is it not? To make sure it feels right and fits the buyer?

Just curious if any of you have had that experience before and could shed some light?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Never ran into that situation, but I automatically point them at the floor, unless no one else is around, but the salesperson...........


----------



## winemaker17 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok...thanks, Overkill0084. I did watch the videos the other guy posted, but your advice is much more valuable! I just got back from Hood-Mart with my brand-spankin' new pants that are four sizes too big and a couple of pairs of boxers. Oh yeah...I also got the belt to make sure they don't fall below my knees. Not sure about the "gold plating" on the gun though. Do you think it will clash with the gold veneers I got to cover my teeth? I have watched about 60 hours of Gansta-Rap videos to learn the lingo and to see the proper way to hold the weapon "gansta-style". I think i'm all set to head to the gun store. Wish me luck!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

You may want to rethink the belt. As for the possibility of the gold clashing? No such thing as too much bling, yo.

LOL.

Sounds like you're GTG. Enjoy


----------

